# Seems ADB have a suprise FREE night lords release comming up next week.



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Taken right from the email blast I just recieved:

Free Horus Heresy story!

In other news, we’ve a free Horus Heresy story for you.

Since the Warhammer app launched on Android just two weeks ago, the number of downloads has beaten all our expectations. More than 100,000 of you are now enjoying a daily dose of Warhammer news.​ To celebrate, we’ve got a new, free Horus Heresy story by Aaron Dembski-Bowden starring the Night Lords. The only way to read it will be on the app, and it’ll only be available next week.​ 

Could this be Nightfall or a tie in?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I really doubt that it's _Nightfall_. They aren't going to offer a free novel anywhere outside of Christmas. But it could be a short story tie-in to it, or perhaps something to continue Curze's story on Macragge. The last we heard of him, in _Deathfire_, was that he was still at large.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The latest email blast had a blurb about the upcomming night lords story:
'Aaron Dembski-Bowden's Night Lords betray their brothers on Isstvan V'

Could potentially mean when they removed their own loyalist elements.
​


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

In an interview on the app, it states it's a short that will be available for a week and it's about 10th Company during the HH. So Talos and friends are back in a new setting.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

First part is up.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

What format is it? mobi or epub?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> What format is it? mobi or epub?


None of them,you can only read it on the app.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

March of Time said:


> None of them,you can only read it on the app.


Ah shucks, will have to pass on it then. I do not own a smartphone or ipad.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

It's up on the BL site as well, the app just pulls the feed from there.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Second part up today. Just read the two of them. Nice to see The 30k iteration of Talos.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Also interesting noting that there were quite a few loyalist Night Lords, who were eliminated prior to Istvaan, at least enough for several ships, in just one of many fleets.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Also interesting noting that there were quite a few loyalist Night Lords, who were eliminated prior to Istvaan, at least enough for several ships, in just one of many fleets.


I'm not too sure about that. I got the impression it was mostly AdMech and army ships they were killing off, as none of their commanders, only NL leaders, were summoned to the gathering at the start. 

Also liked the line about the NLs not playing well with other elements of the Imperium being wrong, because the truth was they barely played well with each other.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea the Night Lords are a bit special as they haven't had a official purge of their Legion for loyalists, as they are very self-destructive and would tear themselves apart in the long run. I've liked the 2 first parts so far. Too bad ADB isn't writing a longer piece, but I have full understanding on why! This short is great so far!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like theres no need for a smartphone after all. Black Library is posting the shorts on their blog:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl

A new one is posted daily, p3 is up.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm not too sure about that. I got the impression it was mostly AdMech and army ships they were killing off, as none of their commanders, only NL leaders, were summoned to the gathering at the start.


Agreed, it was solely non Astartes parts of the fleet. Officers from all 4 companies were present at the meeting. -And it only mentioned the ships being crewed by thousands of humans. 

Its interesting so far. Torn between liking the fact that its a short - as we've seen some stories incorporate 40k characters almost too much in the HH to tie in plot with both good and bad results, and hating it (being short) and wanting more. The latter will win out though.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Part 4 is up.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Part 5 is up.

Its the final instalment.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone have a name for the piece? I don't see it on the app


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Massacre, but I think it was only staying up a couple of days. It's gone off the BL site as well.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I saved the parts just so I can re-read it again later on. But I imagine it will show up in a anthology or something!


----------

